# 142 Acres For Sale



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Hunters Paradise!!!
142 ac. in NE Texas, near Longview. Deer,ducks, hogs, Turkey. North property line is Little Cypress Creek. About 30 acres of forested sloughs. 20 ac pasture in the front. 20 acre pasture in the back. The rest is all hardwoods. $1000.00 per acre. 903-746-1526


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'll take 2 acres


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

I can't believe your selling this place. Folks I have duck hunted this property for 5 yrs with ole Disgusted. Talk about flooded timber/slough hunting for ducks! I've also seen plenty of deer, hogs and turkeys on the property while scouting. Someone is going to get a great hunting place.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

There are two acres for sell right next to this for 15g's



speckle-catcher said:


> I'll take 2 acres


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*??*

Pat, Is this the place you did have permission to be on? LOL


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Fishin-Inc said:


> Pat, Is this the place you did have permission to be on? LOL


I thought he understood I was asking for the entire season

Yes, this is Sparky's land


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Anywhere close to where the four wheeler got stuck?


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

which time are you talking about waterspout? those Yamaha's get stuck on sandpaper.



waterspout said:


> Anywhere close to where the four wheeler got stuck?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Oh Little cypress close to New Diana. Ever been to Helens Burgers in Ore City?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Got any pictures? Is the whole place flooded or what?


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

disgusted said:


> which time are you talking about waterspout? those Yamaha's get stuck on sandpaper.


*****!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

OK,, now I think I know where it is. The one Pat P hunted Sunday. I'll take it, owner fiinnaaaansssyy RIGHT. Owner still has hunting rights!

Pat lets put a lease together! If it is? bzbzbzrriitttt Quack!tic it!


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Here are a few


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

The blurry one is 4 turkeys. sorry about the quality. New camera hasn't been figured out yet.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Man, those turkey really stick to creeks and fingers no matter wha part of the state you're in. Nice pics, but I am looking for 145 acres or more. LOL


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

J buy the adjoining 3 acres and you have 145 ac. So now that we have taken care of than problem get out your checkbook.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

disgusted said:


> There are two acres for sell right next to this for 15g's


It's only 2 acres, PP. That makes 144 acres.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

2.2 ac. And 142.68 add in the 15x789 road easement and you are there man. I will see you on saturday with the 10% down, right?


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

right?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Oh yeah, I'm also looking in south texas. Show me some deer pictures on your property. 

I've given your info to some people I know and am looking out for buyers for you as well. What are you getting next?


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

*8 Point*

This is the deer that I killed this year. He was about 8 years old and was going Down hill. I saw 2 more eight points that evening and a young six point it was not the deer that I wanted, but still a good management kill. he was 15.5 inside spread with alot of mass.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Thats great, I guess it makes you A "REAL" hunter. You make a few posts and then try to sell somthing, after insulting people. I'm sure once the property is gone you will be also. I love you guys that use these boards for your own profit. 


Sorry to the rest of you guys , but I don't like to be insulted, then have the spineless wonder not respond. Isn't funny how it's always the guys with just a few posts.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Deke
My number is 903-746-1526. why don't you give me a call and then come on up here. I will show you what a spineless wonder is! I wont sit here and run my mouth on this board. sorry you got your feelings hurt. But hurt feeling do not constitute a lost time accident. Give a call. Please!!!!!!!

Better yet. I will be in houston this week-end.. I will have my phone with me call me. I haven't had my ***** whooped in about twenty years. Maybe you could be the first. Somehow I have the feeling you are the spineless wonder. See you on Saturday?



deke said:


> Thats great, I guess it makes you A "REAL" hunter. You make a few posts and then try to sell somthing, after insulting people. I'm sure once the property is gone you will be also. I love you guys that use these boards for your own profit.
> 
> Sorry to the rest of you guys , but I don't like to be insulted, then have the spineless wonder not respond. Isn't funny how it's always the guys with just a few posts.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Hey Deke.....where are the insults? I see two posts between two people exchanging opinions. Here they are...maybe disgusted was just a bigger man to walk away and not respond. Then YOU actively sought him out on this post and called him out. BTW, he's been a lurker of this board a he!! of alot longer than you've been registered.

02-23-2005, 10:21 PM ​
disgusted vbmenu_register("postmenu_127949", true); 

Member



Join Date: Feb 2005

Posts: 33 



Deke,
Why dont you look at some of the pictures of the geese starving to death, destroying the tundra, and taking over the other wildlife habitat and nesting areas for ducks. We caused the problem by planting millions of acres of rice and soy beans. It is up to us to fix what we broke. If you were really a hunter and studied what Delta and DU are saying, you would have the same opinion. Being a guide does not make you an expert. I tried it. I found out that I enjoy teaching the sport of waterfowling to people rather than taking Fat Cats out to make a little extra cash. I take people hunting for free and try to teach them the right way.

deke vbmenu_register("postmenu_128501", true); ​
Member



Join Date: Oct 2004

Posts: 282 



If I was really a hunter? Like you right? Then I would have YOUR opinion which we all know is the right one. I know all about whats happening, you obviously didn't read my posts. I don't like the way it was done, I didn't sat it didn't need to be done. Also I said I was a guide, not am a guide, and most of the people I hunted with were everyday people not Fat Cats.



> #*22*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But, if you truely want to see if he's spineless, make the call LMAO!


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

I just checked you out deke. you have been a member for a whole 2 months more than me. I guess you are just the old veteran of the board..LOL Oops, I just fell out of my chair laughing... I guess if if I had a spine, that would not have happened.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

***?? LMAO

BTW, nice deer. I am looking for another cape exactly like his... double banded.. white patch, brown, white patch on the throat. He is a good looking deer.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Disgusted, I just didn't like the "real" hunter blast, and you targeted your post directly at me, then never responded. As for the post last night, I had an absolutely sh---y day yesterday and was in a horrible mood when I got home late last night. Reading it this morning I did go to far and for that I apologize.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Alright deke.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

thats cool. did not respond to yours because I read all the posts and just figured every yhought there op was the right one .



deke said:


> Disgusted, I just didn't like the "real" hunter blast, and you targeted your post directly at me, then never responded. As for the post last night, I had an absolutely sh---y day yesterday and was in a horrible mood when I got home late last night. Reading it this morning I did go to far and for that I apologize.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Abdoti*

Another beautiful day on the internet.

I too have known disgusted for a lot of years and he's cowboyed up and hunted and fished with some of us for years. We all met via the internet. He's just trying to sell some great hunting property. That's it.

Does a man measure himself by how many posts he makes or the quality of his words? Now let's all break out the flyrods and longbows. LOL


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

It is still here guys.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

You didn't take the 100K offered on the classifieds?


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

I really appreciated the offer, but I need to sell it for more than I paid for it six years ago. Land has not been getting cheaper, last time I checked.:smile:


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

ttt


----------

